# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Σταύρος Ν. [Stavros N.]

## pantelis2009

*Π*αρά τους δύσκολους καιρούς που διανύουμε, τα ναυπηγεία Σαλαμίνας & Περάματος σφύζουν από ζωή και δίνουν δουλειά σε πολλούς τεχνίτες, εργάτες και πολλούς τομείς που ασχολούνται με τη ναυτιλία.  
Πριν 2 μήνες περίπου είχε ακουστεί για νέο πλοίο και 1 1/2 μήνα πριν, στην καθέλκυση του Βασιλική Κ μάθαμε και το όνομα του.
Ο Κος Νικολαΐδης αφού πούλησε το ¶γιος Λαυρέντιος ξεκινά να το αντικαταστήσει με το *Σταύρος Ν.* 
Ναυπηγός του θα είναι η Κα Ευτυχία Πετυχάκη, κατασκευαστής θα είναι ο Κος Ιωάννης Μπεκρής και θα κατασκευαστεί στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. 
Οι πρώτες πληροφορίες λένε για ολικό μήκος 107 μέτρα και πλάτος 18,08 μέτρα. 
Οι πρώτες φωτογραφίες που βλέπετε είναι από χθες και εύχομαι σε όλους τους εμπλεκόμενους καλή αρχή και καλά τελειώματα.

ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ-Ν-01-11-11-2016.jpg ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ-Ν-02-11-11-2016.jpg ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ-Ν-03-11-11-2016.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Άντε με το καλό και καλά τελειώματα να έχει.!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Πριν 2 μήνες περίπου είχε ακουστεί για νέο πλοίο και 1 1/2 μήνα πριν, στην καθέλκυση του Βασιλική Κ μάθαμε και το όνομα του.
> Ο Κος Νικολαΐδης αφού πούλησε το ¶γιος Λαυρέντιος ξεκινά να το αντικαταστήσει με το *Σταύρος Ν.* 
> Ναυπηγός του θα είναι η Κα Ευτυχία Πετυχάκη, κατασκευαστής θα είναι ο Κος Ιωάννης Μπεκρής και θα κατασκευαστεί στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη.


Όπως τα λες Παντελή. Πριν δύο μήνες πρωτοακούσαμε για το νέο αμφίπλωρο, τότε μάλιστα προοριζόταν να κατασκευαστεί σε άλλο ναυπηγείο, στο Πέραμα, άλλα δεν τα βρήκαν οι δύο πλευρές (για λόγους που δεν μας αφορούν) και έτσι τελικά θα κατασκευαστεί στα Αμπελάκια, στου Παναγιωτάκη. Μάλιστα, αρχικά νομίζαμε ότι θα επρόκειτο για το *ΑΓΙΟΣ ΛΑΥΡΕΝΤΙΟΣ ΙΙΙ*, ώσπου στην καθέλκυση του ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗ Κ την 1η Οκτωβρίου μάθαμε (κάπως ...ξώφαλτσα είναι η αλήθεια !!!) ότι θα ονομάζεται _ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ Ν_.

----------


## leo85

Καλορίζικο και καλά τελειώματα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μόλις μία εβδομάδα μετά τις πρώτες φωτογραφίες με τις πρώτες λαμαρίνες του _ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ Ν_ στο έδαφος του ναυπηγείου Παναγιωτάκη, το στήσιμο του νέου αμφίπλωρου ήδη ξεκίνησε, όπως μπορούμε να δούμε και από "απέναντι",

IMG_0196.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 26/11/2016_

αλλά και μέσα από το ναυπηγείο.

IMG_0306.jpg__IMG_0289.jpg__IMG_0283.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - Ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη  - 26/11/2016_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε την εξέλιξη στις εργασίες κατασκευής του νέου αμφίπλωρου, που προχωράει με γοργούς ρυθμούς από την κατασκευαστική εταιρεία του κ. Ιωάννη Μπεκρή στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη στην Σαλαμίνα.

IMG_0100.jpg__IMG_0084.jpg__IMG_0108.jpg__IMG_0094.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 10/12/2016_

Το μόνο "πρόβλημα" (λέμε τώρα !!!) που θα αντιμετωπίσουμε στην φωτοπαρακολούθηση του (από απέναντι και μόνο), θα είναι μία "πλωτή γερανογέφυρα" που έχει τοποθετηθεί μπροστά του, στην θάλασσα για την διευκόλυνση των εργασιών.

IMG_0177.jpg

----------


## leo85

Θα γίνει και η γερανογέφυρα διάσημη  :Peaceful:  Γιώργο.

----------


## leo85

Με γοργούς ρυθμούς προχωράει και αυτό σύμφωνα με το προηγούμενο ποστ του φίλου Espresso Venezia.

ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ.Ν-24-12-2016.jpg
_24-12-2016_

----------


## pantelis2009

Και άλλη μία από την άλλη πλευρά, φωτογραφημένο πάνω από ¶γιος Γεράσιμος ΙΙ. Καλή Χρονιά σε όλους.

ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ-Ν-05-24-12-2016.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πρόοδος των εργασιών στο νέο υπό κατασκευή αμφίπλωρο της Σαλαμίνας.

IMG_0248.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 14/01/2017_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δύο ολάκερους μήνες (και επιπλέον !!!) μετά την έναρξη εργασιών στο _ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ Ν_ και την ταυτόχρονη άμεση ενημέρωση (και φωτογραφικό ...βομβαρδισμό) από το nautilia.gr, συνεχίζεται η κατασκευή του πλοίου στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη, και πολλοί πλέον μαθαίνουν την ύπαρξη του !!!

Να πούμε εδώ ότι η κατασκευαστική εταιρεία του κ. Ιωάνη Μπεκρή που έχει αναλάβει την κατασκευή του, εδρεύει λίγο πιό πάνω από του Παναγιωτάκη (πριν το ναυπηγείο ΣΑΛΑΜΙΣ), και εκεί προκατασκευάζονται πολλά μέρη του σκάφους τα οποία κατόπιν μεταφέρονται στο ναυπηγείο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε _ΕΔΩ_, σε παράλληλη παρακολούθηση με το _ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ IV_ την πρόοδο στις εργασίες κατασκευής του _ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ Ν_.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και η κατασκευή όπως βλέπουμε προχωρά. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ-Ν-11-11-02-2017.jpg ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ-Ν-12-11-02-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι εξελίξεις στο Σταύρος Ν όπως τις είδε ο φακός μου στις 21/02/2017.

ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ-Ν-13-21-02-2017.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όπως είδαμε και στην φωτό του Παντελή, στο πλοίο έχουν αρχίσει να κατασκευάζονται (ανεστραμμένα στον χώρο του γκαράζ) τα πλαινά και το ντεκ του σαλονιού.

IMG_0078.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 25/02/2017_

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε σε φωτογραφία τις εξελίξεις μέχρι ....σήμερα.

ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ-Ν-15-05-03-2017.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πρόοδος των εργασιών στο _ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ Ν_ στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη.

IMG_0123_.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 18/03/2017_

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι εξελίξεις στο Σταύρος Ν στις 23/03/2017. 

ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ-Ν-17-23-03-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Η πρόοδος των εργασιών στο Σταύρος Ν στις 02/04/2017. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ-Ν-20-02-04-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Η πρόοδο των εργασιών στο Σταύρος Ν στις 09/04/2017.

ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ-Ν-21-09-04-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι εξελίξεις στο Σταύρος Ν σήμερα 21/04/2017. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ-Ν-22-21-04-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε και την πορεία του Σταύρος Ν, πως φαίνεται από απέναντι και πως πάνω από το Θεοχάρης Μαρία Λ. Η κάνανε μικρότερο το σαλόνι ......ή θα είναι μεγάλο το πλοίο.

ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ-Ν-24-30-04-2017.jpg ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ-Ν-26-01-05-2017.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ωπα, τι έχουμε εδώ ???  :Applouse: 

Αν δεν κάνουν πουλάκια τα πανέμορφα μπιρμπιλωτά γαλανά μου μάτια  :Joyous: , ή αν δεν υπάρχει κάποια "παραμόρφωση" στην φωτό (λέμε τώρα), θα έχουμε το πρώτο Ελληνικό αμφίπλωρο στο οποίο η υπερκατασκευή δεν θα βρίσκεται στο κέντρο του !!! Καθόλου κακή ιδέα, έχω μάλιστα δει παρόμοια σύγχρονα σκάφη -και πολύ όμορφα- στο shipspotting.

Επαναλαμβάνω όμως, αν διαβάζω σωστά την φωτό του Παντελή.

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι πληροφορίες ....από μέσα, λένε ότι είναι στο κέντρο η υπερκατασκευή.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ε τότε..... επανερχόμεθα στις πρώτες εκδοχές που διατύπωσα. Ή ότι κάνουν πουλάκια τα μάτια μου (!!!) ή ότι από την γωνία που τραβήχτηκε η φωτό "παραμορφώνεται" η μέχρι σήμερα κατασκευή. Πιθανότερη μάλιστα εκ των δύο, η δεύτερη εκδοχή (για να υποστηρίξω και τα .....πανέμορφα μπιρμπιλωτά μου μάτια !!!!!).

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο Σταύρος Ν ήδη έχει ξεκινήσει να κατασκευάζεται η γέφυρα. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλα τα συνεργεία.

ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ-Ν-27-06-05-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε τις εξελίξεις στο Σταύρος Ν που βλέπουμε ότι πάνω από το χώρο του Bar έχει δύο deck και μετά είναι η γέφυρα. Οι πληροφορίες λένε ότι θα είναι καρέ αξιωματικών, όπως έχει και το Εμπεδοκλής. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ-Ν-29-14-05-2017.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Χθεσινές φωτογραφίες από την κατασκευή του πλοίου. Στην 1η φώτο βλέπουμε την γέφυρα και τα δύο ντεκ που είναι από κάτω της στην 2η βλέπουμε τον εσωτερικό χώρο από το ντεκ των αξιωματικών στην 3η τη γέφυρα από μέσα στην 4η το εσωτερικό από το ντεκ του πληρώματος και στην 5η το εσωτερικό του σαλονιού όπου παρατηρούμε ότι έχον είδη αρχίσει να κατασκευάζουν τους καναπέδες.

ΣΤΑΡΟΣ-Ν-4-5-2017--(1).jpg ΣΤΑΡΟΣ-Ν-4-5-2017--(2).jpg ΣΤΑΡΟΣ-Ν-4-5-2017--(3).jpg ΣΤΑΡΟΣ-Ν-4-5-2017--(4).jpg ΣΤΑΡΟΣ-Ν-4-5-2017--(7).jpg 
Υ.Σ: ΥΠΆΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΈΧΕΙΑ.  :Smile:

----------


## manolisfissas

ΚΑΙ Η ΣΥΝΈΧΕΙΑ
Πρώτα βλέπουμε την γέφυρα και τα δύο ντεκ από άλλη οπτική γωνία, μετά βλέπουμε ότι στον χώρο του garage έχει κατασκευαστεί και ανσασερ και τέλος βλέπουμε μία από τις μηχανές του.

ΣΤΑΡΟΣ-Ν-4-5-2017--(6).jpg ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ-Ν-4-5-2017-(8).jpg ΣΤΑΡΟΣ-Ν-4-5-2017--(5).jpg
Υ.Σ: Με συγχωρείτε για την 3η φωτογραφία που είναι θολή.

----------


## pantelis2009

Εξωτερικά βλέπουμε ότι άρχισαν να το μινιάρουν ενώ έχουν ξεκινήσει και φτιάχνουν και τα μαγαζιά.

ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ-Ν-32-04-06-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπουμε στο Σταύρος Ν και τα μαγαζιά από την μεριά της θάλασσας ετοιμάζονται, οι χώροι πάνω από το bar βάφτηκαν, ενώ στα πλάγια άρχισε να μπαίνει το χρώμα ..... φάβα που χρησιμοποιεί ο Κος Νικολαΐδης στα πλοία του. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ-Ν-43-15-06-2017.jpg ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ-Ν-44-15-06-2017.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Όπως βλέπουμε στο Σταύρος Ν και τα μαγαζιά από την μεριά της θάλασσας ετοιμάζονται, οι χώροι πάνω από το bar βάφτηκαν, ενώ στα πλάγια άρχισε να μπαίνει το χρώμα ..... φάβα που χρησιμοποιεί ο Κος Νικολαΐδης στα πλοία του. Καλή συνέχεια.
> 
> ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ-Ν-43-15-06-2017.jpg ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ-Ν-44-15-06-2017.jpg


Σίγουρα ένα επιπλέον ντεκ με χώρους ενδιαίτησης του πληρώματος είναι αβαντάζ για κάθε αμφίπλωρο. Ωστόσο οφείλω να παρατηρήσω ότι "χαλάει" κάπως την γενική του εικόνα το μεγάλο του ύψος.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως φαίνεται στο Σταύρος Ν οι σκάλες για το Bar είναι έτοιμες, οι πλευρικοί διάδρομοι κοντεύουν να κλείσουν, τα κατάμπαρα έχουν ανοικτοί και οι καταπέλτες ετοιμάζονται επάνω στο πλοίο. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλα τα συνεργεία.

ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ-Ν-46-29-06-2017.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε το αμφίπλωρο και μέσα από το ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Και να παρατηρήσουμε το πόσο οριακά κατασκευάζεται (από θέμα χώρου βέβαια) αφού η κάτω του πλευρά βρίσκεται κατά πολλά μέτρα πάνω από την θάλασσα, ενώ στην επάνω....... όλοι βλέπουμε την θέση του κατεβασμένου καταπέλτη και της πλώρης του πάνω από τις εγκαταστάσεις του ναυπηγείου.

IMG_0103.jpg__IMG_0106.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 01/07/2017_

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπουμε στο Σταύρος Ν οι δουλειές προχωρούν, ενώ σε σημερινή φωτο του βλέπουμε ότι άρχισαν την τοποθέτηση στα τζάμια του σαλονιού.

ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ-Ν-47-06-07-2017.jpg ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ-Ν-49-12-07-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Τα τζάμια στη γέφυρα του Σταύρος Ν μπήκαν, ενώ όπως βλέπουμε στην 1η φωτογραφία από προχθές υπάρχει γερανός που κρατά το Π για να τοποθετηθεί στο πίσω μέρος. Στην 2η φωτογραφία που είναι σημερινή βλέπουμε ότι μπήκε το Π και από την μεριά της θάλασσας και έχει αρχίσει να βάφετε στις μπάντες με το φάβα χρώμα του Νικολαΐδη. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλα τα συνεργεία.

ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ-Ν-52-18-07-2017.jpg ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ-Ν-54-21-07-2017.jpg

----------


## seajets

Στο πλοίο θα εγκατασταθεί και ανελκιστήρας;;;

----------


## leo85

¶ντε να γίνει η άρχει γιατί υπάρχουν άτομα που δεν μπορούν να ανέβουν όλες αυτές της σκάλες.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Στο πλοίο θα εγκατασταθεί και ανελκιστήρας;;;


Ναι για δες στο ποστ Νο 29!!. Για ποιον κτυπά η καμπάνα .....για το ασανσέρ???? :Cheerful:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το θέμα είναι αν θα λειτουργήσει ο ανελκυστήρας σε δρομολόγια του στην χώρα μας, ή αν κατασκευάστηκε ο χώρος του μόνο ως "υποδομή", για να αποτελεί δηλαδή ένα συν (πλεονέκτημα) του πλοίου σε πολύ πιθανή πώληση του στο εξωτερικό. Για να μην πω δηλαδή ότι υπάρχει πολύ μεγάλη πιθανότητα να φτιάχτηκε κατόπιν αιτήματος μελλοντικών αγοραστών από το εξωτερικό !!!

Σημ. Να δω αμφίπλωρο με ανελκυστήρα στην γραμμή Παλούκια - Πέραμα......... και να ολοκληρωθώ ως καραβολάτρης !!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο Σταύρος Ν προχωρούν στο full οι εργασίες αποπεράτωσης του. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλα τα συνεργεία.

ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ-Ν-56-26-07-2017.jpg

----------


## Orpheas

Θα το δούμε η δε θα το δούμε στη Σαλαμίνα.Κάτι τέτοιο ακουσε το πρωί που πέρασα στη Σαλαμίνα. Ξέρετε κάτι? Ειπαν για αμφιπλωρο που κατασκευάζεται  Σαλαμίνα και θα πέσει σε λίγο καιρο. Δεν ειπαν για αμφίπλωρο στο Περαμα ωστε να ειναι το Ωρίων.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πολλά ακούγονται.Θα δούμε.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όποιος θέλει να παρευρεθεί το Σάββατο στην καθέλκυση του πλοίου, ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου με ΠΜ για την ώρα.

----------


## andria salamis

Τελευταίες πινελιές!

DSC_0766.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε από το site στο fb της εταιρείας που το κατασκευάζει δύο φωτο από το σαλόνι του και μία με το όνομα τελειωμένο στη πλώρη. Γιατί ....άραγε γραμμένο στα ξένα?????? Ελπίζω αύριο να ...μάθω!!!!!

ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ-Ν-58-04-08-2017.jpg ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ-Ν-59-04-08-2017.jpg ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ-Ν-61-04-08-2017.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σίγουρα για το συγκεκριμμένο αμφίπλωρο υπάρχουν πολλές ενδείξεις ότι είναι πιθανόν να υπάρχει ήδη (εδώ και καιρό) αγοραστής από το εξωτερικό, και καθόλου δεν θα εκπλαγώ μάλιστα αν δεν δουλέψει καθόλου στα νερά μας. Μία από αυτές τις ενδείξεις ίσως να είναι και το ότι το όνομα του γράφτηκε με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες (να θυμίσουμε ότι το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΛΑΥΡΕΝΤΙΟΣ ΙΙ του ίδιου πλοιοκτήτη έφυγε για την Χιλή ως AGIOS LAVRENTIOS II).

Ωστόσο δεν αποτελεί κάποια σοβαρή ένδειξη, μιας και πολλά αμφίπλωρα που δουλεύουν στην χώρα μας έχουν γραμμένα τα ονόματα τους με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες.

----------


## manolisfissas

Σημερινό _βίντεο_ από την καθέλκυση του πλοίου στα ναυπηγεία Παναγιωτάκη.
Εύχομαι να είναι πάντα καλοτάξιδο και καλότυχο!!!!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα ήταν η ημέρα για το Σταύρος Ν που θα έπεφτε στο νερό. Από νωρίς είχε αρχίσει και μαζευόταν πολύς κόσμος από συγγενείς, φίλους και τα συνεργεία που δούλεψαν για την αποπεράτωση του 107 μέτρων πλοίο. Στις 10.00 άρχισε ο αγιασμός του πλοίου, η σκάλα που σαν ομφάλιος λώρος το ένωνε με την γη έφυγε στις 11.05,  η σαμπάνια έσπασε στις 11.20 και από εκεί και μετά άρχισαν σιγά -σιγά να φεύγουν οι τακαρίες. Στις 12.00 ήταν μέσα στο υγρό στοιχείο. Εύχομαι καλορίζικο και καλοτάξιδο να είναι.
Να αναφέρουμε ότι πήγε στα Παλούκια, έχει ΙΜΟ 9826005 και απ' ότι άκουσα .....μάλλον έχει πουληθεί ή κοντεύει να πουληθεί κάπου στη Ν. Αμερική.

ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ-Ν-63-05-08-2017.jpg ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ-Ν-64-05-08-2017.jpg ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ-Ν-69-05-08-2017.jpg ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ-Ν-74-05-08-2017.jpg ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ-Ν-78-05-08-2017.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να συνδράμω στην παρουσίαση της χθεσινής καθέλκυσης του νέου αμφίπλωρου, με κάποιες δικές μου φωτό.

Κατ' αρχάς, μια γενική εικόνα των ναυπηγείων Παναγιωτάκη και Θεοδωρόπουλου, το _ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ Ν_ λίγα λεπτά πριν την καθέλκυση, η πρώτη επαφή με το υγρό στοιχείο, η πρώτη ολοκληρωμένη φωτό του πλοίου στην θάλασσα, και πολύ κοντά στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή και το ομόσταβλο _DAMI_.

IMG_0004.jpg__IMG_0091.jpg__IMG_0104.jpg__IMG_0113.jpg__IMG_0143.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - Ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη - 05/08/2017

Συνέχεια στο επόμενο ποστ
_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

*Συνέχεια από το προηγούμενο ποστ

*Τα δύο μικρά ρυμουλκά του Σπανόπουλου πιάνουν δουλειά, η ρυμούλκηση ξεκινάει, περνώντας μπροστά από τα ναυπηγεία Σαλαμίς, και από τα ναυπηγεία Σπανόπουλου. Τέλος, λίγες ώρες αργότερα δεμένο πλέον στα Παλούκια της Σαλαμίνας, δείχνοντας μας το μήκος του δίπλα στο (καθόλου μικρό) ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ. 

IMG_0167.jpg__IMG_0205.jpg__IMG_0215.jpg__IMG_0236.jpg__IMG_0390.jpg*
Σαλαμίνα - 05/08/2017*

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι τακαρίες στο Σταύρος Ν σιγά-σιγά φεύγουν, η υπέροχη γέφυρα του από....άλλη γωνία και η καθέλκυση έχει ξεκινήσει σηκώνοντας ...ντουμάνι από το βάρος .

ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ-Ν-81-05-08-2017.jpg ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ-Ν-83-05-08-2017.jpg ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ-Ν-85-05-08-2017.jpg ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ-Ν-87-05-08-2017.jpg ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ-Ν-90-05-08-2017.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Μία φωτογραφία από την καθέλκυση του πλοίου την ώρα που πήγαιναν τα Ρ/Κ να πάρουν τους κάβους του για να το τραβήξουν.

ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ-Ν-5-8-2017-01.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Σταύρος Ν έχει δέσει στα Παλούκια και οι εργασίες αποπεράτωσης του προχωρούν στο full. Όπως βλέπουμε έχει ακόμη δουλειά από τους ηλεκτρολόγους στις κονσόλες της γέφυρας και στο μηχανοστάσιο, οι μηχανές είναι της Caterpillar και θα είναι το *πρώτο* Ελληνικό αμφίπλωρο που θα διαθέτει ασανσέρ. Εύχομαι το παράδειγμα του Σταύρος Ν να το ακολουθήσουν και άλλα αμφίπλωρα......γιατί γεράσαμε και είναι δύσκολα ....τόσα σκαλοπάτια, όταν έχεις αναπνευστικά προβλήματα. Καλή συνέχεια και καλά τελειώματα σε όλα τα συνεργεία.

ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ-Ν-102-08-08-2017.jpg ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ-Ν-103-08-08-2017.jpg ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ-Ν-104-08-08-2017.jpg ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ-Ν-106-08-08-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Και η καθέλκυση του Σταύρος Ν από dron.

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελικά εχθές απ' ότι έμαθα βγήκε για το πρώτο του δοκιμαστικό και μετά πήγε στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας.

----------


## manolisfissas

Πολύ σωστά φίλε Παντελή!!!!!!
Στην πρώτη φώτο το βλέπουμε χθες το απόγευμα την ώρα που έκανε το δοκιμαστικό του και στην δεύτερη όταν πλέων είχε γυρίσει και είχε πάει στα ναυπηγεία Μπεκρή..

ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ-Ν-12-8-2017-01.jpg ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ-Ν-12-8-2017-02.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο σήμερα εκπέμπει για πρώτη φορά στο σύστημα AIS από το ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή στην Σαλαμίνα όπου συνεχίζει να βρίσκεται.

----------


## pantelis2009

Για δοκιμαστικό αυτή την ώρα το πλοίο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Απ' ότι βλέπω έπιασε μέχρι 15,1 μίλια και επέστρεψε στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

----------


## dedaferries

το πιο γρήγορο πλοίο της γραμμής

----------


## leo85

Γιατί Έπιασε δουλειά.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Σταύρος Ν δεν έχει βγει ακόμη στη δουλειά και όπως φαίνεται παραμένει στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή για τις τελευταίες λεπτομέρειες. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ-Ν-108-31-08-2017.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> το πιο γρήγορο πλοίο της γραμμής





> Το Σταύρος Ν δεν έχει βγει ακόμη στη δουλειά και όπως φαίνεται παραμένει στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή για τις τελευταίες λεπτομέρειες.


Και από την στιγμή που "δεν έχει βγει ακόμη στη δουλειά", δεν είναι το πιό γρήγορο πλοίο καμμιάς γραμμής.

Τώρα αν ο φίλος dedaferries εννοεί ότι θα είναι το πιό γρήγορο αν και όταν δρομολογηθεί στην γραμμή της Σαλαμίνας (προφανώς ???), θα πρέπει να επαναλάβουμε για μία ακόμα φορά ότι στην συγκεκριμμένη γραμμή δεν υπάρχουν γρήγορα ή πιό γρήγορα αμφίπλωρα. Όλα ανεξαιρέτως .....πλέουν απελπιστικά και εκνευριστικά αργά, και ως εκ τούτου δεν έχει καμμία απολύτως σημασία η μέγιστη ταχύτητα που θα μπορούσαν να αναπτύξουν αλλά η ....κατώτατη που αναπτύσσουν (με μακροβούτι φτάνεις νωρίτερα !!!).

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο πριν λίγη ώρα έφυγε από το ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή και πλέον βρίσκεται στα Παλούκια της Σαλαμίνας.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από σήμερα κιόλας το πρωί το πλοίο ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια στην γραμμή της Σαλαμίνας. Καλορίζικο να είναι, καλοτάξιδο, και με όσον το δυνατόν .....συντομότερη παραμονή του στην χώρα μας, μιας και -ας μην γελιόμαστε- όλα τα πλοία ανοικτού τύπου που κατασκευάζονται προορίζονται κυρίως και πρωταρχικά για πώληση στο εξωτερικό και όχι για εκμετάλλευση τους στην χώρα μας.

----------


## dedaferries

καλά ταξίδια στο όμορφο πλοίο

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το Σταύρος Ν σε ένα σημερινό του δρομολόγιο, ενώ φαίνεται και το BS Patmos που ετοιμάζεται να μπει στη δεξαμενή του Περάματος.

ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ-Ν-110-10-09-2017.jpg
Καλές δουλειές και καλά ταξίδια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ερώτηξις : Το ασανσέρ...... δουλεύει ???

----------


## pantelis2009

¶μα κάνω βόλτα ....θα σου πω. :Fat:

----------


## pantelis2009

¶ραγε σήμερα που γιορτάζει το Σταύρος Ν ....είναι σημαιοστολισμένο?? Καλά ταξίδια να έχει πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ-Ν-121-10-09-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

¶λλο ένα βίντεο από dron από την καθέλκυση του Σταύρος Ν.

----------


## Phivos

IMG_1280.jpgIMG_1302.jpg

Το ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ Ν χθες στα Παλούκια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Σταύρος Ν εχθές πηγαίνοντας για Πέραμα. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ-Ν-129-24-08-2018.jpg

----------


## leo85

Το Σταύρος Ν εχθές 6-10-2018 από Πέραμα-Σαλαμίνα.

ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ-6-10-2018-01.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

*Η Φροντίδα στο Ferry Boat "Σταυρος Ν."*


Θα θέλαμε να εκφράσουμε τις θερμότερες ευχαριστίες μας στον *Captain Demetrios Velliotis* και το πλήρωμα του Ferry Boat *"Σταύρος Ν."*που φιλοξένησε μέλη και εθελοντές του Συλλόγου Φροντίδα στη διαδρομή Περαμα-Σαλαμίνα.
Η παραμονή μας στο χώρο μας επέτρεψε να ενημερώσουμε πλήθος κόσμου που ενδιαφέρθηκε για το έργο του συλλόγου Φροντίδα και ενημερώθηκε για θέματα ατόμων με αναπηρίες.
Ο καπετάνιος και το πλήρωμα έδειξαν ιδιαίτερη φιλοξενία και θα είναι μεγάλη μας χαρά να ξανα βρεθούμε στην όμορφη διαδρομή.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

Το* Σταύρος Ν* που καθελκύστηκε 2 χρόνια πριν ήρθε η ώρα του για την πρώτη συντήρηση του στο *ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη* η οποία θα γίνει στις 17/07/2019 όπως λένε οι πληροφορίες μου. Εδώ σε φωτογραφία από το αρχείο μου σε ένα του δρομολόγιο για Παλούκια. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ-Ν-115-10-09-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Σταύρος Ν* φωτογραφημένο σήμερα το πρωί κατά τις 10.00 π.μ λίγο πριν αρχίσει η ανέλκυση του . Στη μικρή βάρκα δεξιά κοιτάνε αν έχει κάτσει ίσια στα βάζα. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ-Ν-138-22-07-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Σταύρος Ν* φωτογραφημένο από την Κυνόσουρα στο *ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη* που έχει βγει για την συντήρηση του. Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι την Τετάρτη 31/07/2019 θα καθελκυστεί. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ-Ν-144-25-07-2019.jpg

----------

